# For colonoscopys did anyone else have to use fleet?



## 20019 (Mar 6, 2006)

Did anyone else have to use that HORRIBLE tasting medicine? It took me 4 times to get all of it down and one of the times i vomited. Except when you do get it all down you do frequently go to the bathroom as your cleaning your system but there was NO pain whatsoever.


----------



## 20019 (Mar 6, 2006)

whoops i just saw the other form about fleet, sry about that.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome trix


----------

